# Huron River South Rockwood Report



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys I'm new to this site. 
Went out on the Huron River west of West Jefferson. Casted at the docks, walls and shoreline. Very slow compared to usual. Caught 5 rockbass and one 13" smallie. Where did all the bass go?


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I feel the same way. I went down to hu roc in flat rock on sunday, even thought the water is real low, My buddy and I didnt even get a bite. I was thinkin the same thing. Where did the bass go. I fished a deep hole, the deepest hole in the area and still nothin. I dont know whats goin on, hopefully the crap e coli water from belleville lake hasnt hampered the fishin. I know everywhere else I fish I have no problem nailin the bass, Its actually been my best year bass fishin in alot of years. Well, hopefully that just means a great steelheadin season ahead.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

The fish are still there. Lots of small fish and some northerns. Have been doing ok but no bass over 13". The 18" to 26" northerns are fun on light tackle also. Fish seem to be stacked in the better holes with the water being so low.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

While being careful not to mention any specific areas, the wife and I hooked and landed a nice bass that hit on a twister tail in the current near the bank. That's all for now. Good luck fishin.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

I know why there are no bass, because From Belleville dam All the way past the metro park you have these cough cough, people keeping everydamn bass. 

I called RAP the other day. There were a group of guys COugh cough and they straight up came down to the fishing area basically kicked 2 guys out who were there fishing long before them, and then they kept every single fish they kept. RAP was like OK we got your info and the spot have a great day. Knowing they weren't gonna do anything about it I called the police, cause they were all drinking and they had like 3 kids with them. Basically if I had my gun on me I would have started talkiing crap to them about what they were doing but I don't start anything when my 45 ain't in my bag.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Its sad. I have seen people at flatrock with baskets of under size bass. If you want to do well you have to get off the beaten path. I was out a few days ago in the eveningto a favorite hole hopeing to get a cat or two. No luck on the cats but I did get a couple bass,one was maybe 15" and is still in the river. I also pulled in two soft shell turtles :yikes: all caught on shrimp.The turtles were hooked in the front foot and neck.I am thinking as they were moveing away and I set the hook. The hook pulled back into neck and foot do to that the mouths are so small on them. Man I thought forsure they were going to be cats the way they were taking line on free spoll with the clicker buzzing. LOL


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Went out again on 8-21 and caught a nice 18" and 16" smallie on light tackle. It was slow but those two made it worth it.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishing is still good folks.Just need to flost the river and hit shady spots.They are close to the edge of the water.Try casting tube jigs.I can go out back and catch 4 to 6 fish in less then 30 mins any given day.As far as folks keeping smallies im sure they are :sad:.But times are hard.Some may be fishing for dinner.I could care less if they keep them or not.Lower Huron is loaded with them  Mich


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Keeping bass?!? That's pretty much the definition of people with poor taste. For what they paid for gas, bait and accessories, they could have been eating fish with good taste from the grocery store. The term "bottom-feeder" comes to mind. Even the steelhead smell like the Belleville dam after a day or two in the river. Tip: Mahi-mahi is pretty cheap at Sam's Club, Mac Donald's fillet-o-fish is Alaskan pollack, and Michigan is full of walleye. Nobody has to eat bass.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Point Maak,

I'm sure they just drown out the flavor anyways with some sweet baby rays : O


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Everyone has a favorite fish they like to eat.I have eaten bass and if they are not to big,they are fine to me. Also why eat walleye when there is salmon and trout to eat .I also think the steelhead out of the Huron taste just fine. Nobody needs to eat bass or any fish,just go to the market.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I'll eat the steelhead I catch. I don't keep every single one,but the time and energy I put into catching a steely is alot better then a bass. And although Bass may taste alright its still kinda like eating hot dogs.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hot Dogs! That's a good one.
My wife likes steelhead, and other non-fishermen have asked me for them if I'm just throwing them back, and they liked it. I'm just saying, if you're going to spend $100 to get a steelhead(gas, gear, boat,etc.) that tastes just fine, it's only a drop in the bucket to pay $20 for an excellent yellowfin steak( or albacore,bonita, mahi-mahi, ling, amberjack). If you try any of them, then take a bite of steelhead, you're going to find it rather gamey and a little mushy, especially on the smaller end of the fillet. So throw the steelhead back so I can catch them.
It's hard to knock walleye for taste when it comes to white meat, though. It's better than sea trout, redfish or flounder. I'd put it up there with snapper. I can throw back steel, but not walleye.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

maak said:


> Hot Dogs! That's a good one.
> My wife likes steelhead, and other non-fishermen have asked me for them if I'm just throwing them back, and they liked it. I'm just saying, if you're going to spend $100 to get a steelhead(gas, gear, boat,etc.) that tastes just fine, it's only a drop in the bucket to pay $20 for an excellent yellowfin steak( or albacore,bonita, mahi-mahi, ling, amberjack). If you try any of them, then take a bite of steelhead, you're going to find it rather gamey and a little mushy, especially on the smaller end of the fillet. So throw the steelhead back so I can catch them.
> It's hard to knock walleye for taste when it comes to white meat, though. It's better than sea trout, redfish or flounder. I'd put it up there with snapper. I can throw back steel, but not walleye.


i agree with everthing you said, the cheeks on the eyes are the best its the only part my wife will eat.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Walleye are fun to catch but I realy dont like them all that well. I find the taste of panfish,northerns,channel cats and bullheads better :yikes::corkysm55. Also the fish you listed are all saltwater fish,cant catch those in michigan. I also prefer steelhead over salmon. Not every one enjoys the same fish flavors.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Dont like walleye? first time I ever heard that.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

If they are just legal size they are ok. Any larger and I dont care for them much.Not much flavor. Walleye are way over rated.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

dobes said:


> Dont like walleye? first time I ever heard that.


I will jump in here too and let you hear it again. I dont really like walleye either. Even though it is the primary fish I fish for, putting hundreads of hours in, and catching literally hundreads. I release 75% of mine, and probly eat less than a pound a year.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm telling you Hot dogs.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol: So hows the fishing?


----------

